# St Barts Part 13



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home. Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Rachel!

Hi Girls

Paula - Please try not to get too upset during the 2ww - I know it's really difficult to keep calm when you're analysing every single thing without being annoyed by your DH.  Unfortunately men think completely in a different way to us girlies.  I'm sure your DH doesn't intentionally try to upset you. It's probably that he has no idea that he's doing it! They're not the one stuffed full of hormones, having to inject themselves every night, losing their dignity during EC & ET to name just a few.  Their only contribution to the whole tx business is go into a little room just before our EC with a jazz mag for 5 minutes..wham bam thank you maam!! Have you spoken to him & explain how you feel? 

Kyla - I can't believe you're almost halfway of your 2ww - do you think it's gone quickly? 

Heather - Did you start d/t yesterday? How are you doing? Are you sniffing/jabbing?

Sue - Hope you had a good time with your friend this pm. You lucky thing going on hol..my DH is being far too sensible even though he's tempted to go! I'll just have to work a bit harder to entice him!  

Cal - I had to think twice when you mentioned Caroline..I thought you were talking about someone else..I'm not used to you as a Caroline!!! Do you think that you won't be starting until Feb?  Bart's did mention to me about starting a fresh tx but I just can't face travelling to London every week again so soon. Having said that, I'd hate it if neither of our 2 frosties make the thaw..dilemna.. 

Can I ask you girls a question please? If I have a natural FET & get a BFN, will I have to wait another 3 months for another tx or can I start almost straightaway?

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - if they do choose to do a nat (ie; unmedicated) fet and you get a bfn then yes you will be able to turn around and go again on your next nat af.

If they decide you need medication with your fet then you would have to wait the 3 months.

Although this seems to be a NHS rule.  If you were private elsewhere you could jump the queue and they would consider you going on your next nat af.

Had a good chat with my friend this pm, almost IF free - other than to let her know when my appt. was, she was worried she was going to be away for it in Dec - LOL.

I do hope you can persuade your Dh to go with the hols idea.  I don't think he is being sensible at all really - cos now is the best time while you no absolutely nothing is or can happen.  When Jan arrives the rollercoaster starts again.  My DH works on the assumption that even if we get a bfp we won't feel safe travelling and if we get a bfn the time out will still be taking up with appts. more tests etc.

As for leaving Pheobe at this early stage she is independent and will quickly adapt to the change and back again.  We had Buff only 3 wks when we unavoidably had to go away for 2 wks so she was pushed off to the cattery and with Billy, which I was advised was a bad idea too.  But she came back and picked up again.

Are any of you watching Gordon Ramsay's F word - for some reason it got round to the subject of swimmers and diet, the guest food critic was tested by Zita West and was found to have morphology - so next episode they will be looking at diet and what can improve his chances.

Enjoy your evening

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Sue - You don't usually post this late. Where's DH?? It's good to hear from you though!!!

Thanks for clarifying about FET. I'd like to go away but nothing entices me apart from the Maldives (I know!) & we def can't afford it at the mo. I'd like to go to New York for a weekend but that's going to cost an arm & a leg as well!  I'll have a look on the net later to see where we can go for next to nothing!  

As for Phoebe..if anything happened to her whilst we were away, he would never forgive himself nor me!

Pleased to hear you had good time with your friend. Did she drum the give/take business into you If so, listen to her..she's right!  

There's another thread on FF about Goron Ramsay - apparently he has low SA from working in hot kitchen for years. A bit of claim to fame..I went to the same school as him although I don't actually remember him as he wasn't studying for the same subjects as me!  

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - Dh is just wandering about the house doing nothing.  I thought I would check in before I go and watch Macbeth.

Come down from your posh stall and set your heights on the lowly likes of Tenerife etc?

What would happen to Phoebe - would she stay at home?

Gordon Ramsay did say he has a low count cos of standing next to hot ovens.  But he said he hadn't really harmed him cos he had managed it 3 times and got 4.

I think you would remember him tho.

Going now.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I know..my Dad used to say to me 'Rich man's tastes, beggar man's pocket' - how right was he! I've looked at Cyprus but that's too expensive..looks like Costa del Brighton for us..

Phoebe would stay at home but Paul's parents & his brother would pop in during the day/evening to feed & play with her. 

I really don't remember Gordon Ramsay at all - apparently he came to our school during the 3rd year & was really good at football. We were split into 4 houses & each house tended to keep together. He was in Cartwright whereas I was in Whately.  My friend said I didn't notice him because I only fancied the brainy boys!!!!

Yes, so even if his count is low, he still managed to have children, so there's hope for us yet!

Ron


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello girls,

Paula - Hope u ok, i remember having a stressful time with dh during 2ww as well - think it is stressful for them too and he used to think i was being unneccessarily paranoid about everything - i think its that mars / venus thing.  But hope u manage to survive the next week ok, if not just stick ur elbow in him and come here and tell us about it - best not to bottle it up.     

Kyla - How u doin? Hope u feel ok and both u and Paula having a chance to rest.  Sounds like ur making most of chance to christmas shop - i've got a week off work, week after next so looking to get started then   R u still drinking plenty?!!

Sue - Sounds like u and dh had good chance to talk, even though ur not at a conclusion yet, but at least u've got fets first and they will hopefully do the job  .  We have agreed to give it 3 attempts and then try fets and then that's it. Feel quite set on that at moment, but u never know what time does....
Hol sounds lovely, u can look forward to that   Did you enjoy Macbeth?  I thought it was quite good

Cal - Sounds like a good plan re: next tx, that's what we've decided to do as well - use up all full goes and then go for FETs (if we get any embies that is)

Ronnie - Hope u get your hol, u deserve it 

Leanne - Helen sends her love, have got my first reflex appt next Tues, so looking forward to that.  Hope u ok.

Hi to Maddy, Joanne and everyone else

Well, I started sniffing yesterday, synarel seems to make me more sniffly than the suprecur and there's the same old worry about 'is it all going down ok?' but all seems fine so far.  Thanks for all your good wishes, will keep you posted.  

Did any of you have refelxology right up to ec?  I'm not sure how long to do it for, will be having acu up to ec, and not sure about reflex, but will chat to her about it next week.  What do you think?

Thanks and see soon,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - I had a natural FET in August and after AF started D/R for this cycle on CD20. Are your cycles normally regular? Mine have always been 25-27 days and Ive only not O'd twice that I know of in the last three years so I was able to do it that way. It was nice actually, they give you botty bombs for after ET but that's it. You do have follie tracking scans though - I actually had two natural follies that cycle - and give you a stack of OPKs and off you go.
Im not sure if this 2WW has gone fast or not. These past few days have varied. Cos' Im home and not doing much Ive been sleeping in so the days go faster that way for sure.
This time of year a city-break might be nice. DH & I did a posh hotel in Chester last Decemeber which was so relaxing but Prague or Paris would be nice this time of year too.

Cally - It doesnt take much for the costs to rack up. I think it total we've spent around £5k on tests, a fresh cycle, one FET and now the freezing costs of the last lot of embies (and I hate to think about the train fares and such). Quite scary now that I've come to think about it.   We didnt take a holiday between treatments as we were selling the house but we might take one next year if this hasnt worked again.

Heather - Yep, still drinking lots, promise! Yay on starting sniffing yesterday! I havent had reflexology. I like the idea but never got round to it. I had acu during my IUI's and first IVF but didnt seem to make any difference for me. For the FET I switched to meditation CD's and this time: nothing!

Sue - Ive got MacBeth and Much Ado on my SKY+ - keep meaning to watch them but losing so much time surfing


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry I've been away for a while-just so busy  

Kyla and Paula I'm still here for you!!!!!!!    How is the dreaded 2ww going-how long till test day? Sending you loads of positive thoughts         

Hevvy you're DR- I've never sniffed but have always injected-have no idea why that is!!??!! Hope its going alright xxxx

I've just been trying to sort out all the appointments I need to have before the FET at Easter-will be seeing Dr Zhai for acupuncture and TCM and also considering Zita West-have any of you girls tried her vitamin supplements?

It seems in some ways like a VERY long time away but with all the immune testing as well as all the alternative stuff I feel as though there's lots to organise.

Ron, Cal and Sue hope you're getting on ok xxxx

Hi to everyone else xxxxx

Maddy xxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Kyla - sounds like you're doing well and worth giving nothing a go! That's what i did first cycle, and who knows hopefully this will be your time?!  

Maddy - Your plan sounds good but have you done a search on here about Zita West?  There are mixed messages - one of her acupuncturists has her own clinic in North London somewhere and this is cheaper than at Zita Wests, so be careful about paying for Harley St address.  I was in 2 minds and was planning to go to Daniel Elliot as a lot of people swear by him on this site, so phoned his clinic and a local acupuncturist (1 that Leanne had recommended) and the Daniel E clinic said that our local one should do just as good a job.  I really liked that and the fact they weren't selling to me, and after talking to the local guy, thought I'd give him a try and have been really happy - whether i get pg or not this time, i don't know, but its certainly been good for my stress levels.  And its a lot cheaper and no stressful journey into London.  But its important to go with what you feel comfortable with and so if you do decide to go with Zita West or Dr Zhai, then its more chance of working if you feel happy with that.  Mind u, having looked at your post, u may only be thinking of her supplements, and i've got no idea - i did just folic acid last time and trying pregnacare this time.  Blimey, my ramble over - just got back from acu and feeling very good!! 

Better go and catch eastenders,

Hope everyone else is well - Paula how u getting on and how r things with dh?

Take care and see u later,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Heather x

To be honest I was only thinking of supplements but having just been on the website realises she does alot more.

Have never heard of Daniel Elliot-where is he based?

Not really sure what to do differently-just want to feel as though I have tried everything...just feel I can't be on this IVF journey forever and want to know I gave it my best shot with no "What ifs..."

Have written to Dr Zhai-not sure if she'll be able to treat me straight away as I work full time at the mo-have considered changing to 4 days a week but also the cost of the appointments is high so not sure exactly what to do......

xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I was meaning to ask what are all the different names for members-Heather I see you're a charter member...Ronnie and Sue are gold members.....just wandering xxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - The membership thing is to do with how many posts you had made or if you belong to a particular group. Sue & Ronnie went gold in their 2WW's as they posted a storm! I think you start Junior, then Full, then Senior, then Gold... etc... Charter is if you pay - that means you get extra stuff and a photo hosting albumn.


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just a quicky tonight - really panicing now about the exam.  I'm doing a degree for work, am 4 exams away from getting the qualification.  I didn't even do A levels so it'll be good to have.  I'm only doing 1 exam this time to take it a bit easier (she says having only got to chapter 3 of the text book - 10 to go!!! )

Heather - really glad you're getting on well with Andrew.  It's always a bit worrying when you recommend someone so happy it's going well.  Say hi to Helen for me, I quite miss her, you'll have to tell her that its twins for me.  She's very easy to chat to and the hour goes so quick - ask her about Harry Potter...  

Paula - if you go back to when me and Heather were on our 2ww I think we spent the whole time grumbling about our DH's.  I know it was definitely the most that me and mine have argued in our whole time together.  He wanted to act like it was all over and we were back to normal but I wanted to protect and be gentle with what was inside me.  The stress, although not great, didn't hurt our embies so don't worry.  Best advise really is to just do your own thing and know it's a temporary measure so don't dwell on any arguments.  Dont' rely on him to pamper you - do it yourself.  Think I ended up spending most of the 2ww watching trash tv downstairs whilst he was upstairs playing on his pc, wasn't quite the 'together' image I imagined but it got us through.  We talked after and he was having the same worries and concerns as me but where its a womans way to talk about worries it's theirs to bottle it up and pretend its not happening.  So your DH is probably just as worried as you, just handling it differently.

Maddy - I'd second what Heather says, I'd recommend finding a good local practitioner that you're comfortable with rather then travel into London and have all the goodness taken away by the journey.  I've heard good things about this Daniel guy though. 

Pants - that turned into a longer message then I meant- there's another 20 mins wasted  

Paula & Kyla  

Hi to Sue & Cal too & sorry if I've missed anyone.

x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

I started this message at 7pm tonight..PC crashed then my friend came round to see Phoebe & we watched Good Will Hunting on DVD!

Maddy - If you do a search on this website, there are quite a few mentions of Daniel Elliot. 

Paula - Hope you're keeping sane & stress free during this 2ww..as much as can be anyway! 

Leanne - Good luck with the studying.

Kyla - I'm regular 28-30 cycle & know when I ovulate as it hurts! 

DH & have discussed on the possibility of having another tx instead of a FET. I'm a bit worried that our 2 embies don't survive the thaw & we end up having nothing.  If we have a tx, then any spare embies could be put with the 2 we have already in case the next tx doesn't work.  We both felt it is prob the most sensible option. 

Cal - Have you settled back in at work?

Sue - Hope you've had a good day today. 

Hi to everyone else.  Am going to bed as have to go to Thatcham tomorrow for a meeting.

Good night

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Leanne - LOL, Im always wasting time on here. Especially this 2WW. My PC is just on all the time. Kills the days and its quite relaxing 

Ronnie- That's good, means you can probably do a natural FET too. I know what you mean. We umm and ahhed and decided to do the FET first as % wise we had a good shot of having at least 2 survive. I guess if you have the resources then going into another full cycle might be a good idea and give you more embies as back-up. You can do back-to-back FETs too as no meds would be needed. When do you think you would start?


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

Kyla - how's things going? you've got one more week before test day, does it feel like its really dragged for you.  What have you been doing to keep yourself sane?

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls - how are we all doing  

Kyla - you sound as though you are ok?  How are the pains?  Have you sorted your blockage?
Thanks for pointing I am now gold - hadn't noticed that.  Did you notice we beared you in mind and Ronnie and I made an effort to go into the garden to chat.  

Paula - how are you, hope you are feeling calmer and life in your house is a bit easier?

What days do you both test?  Remember PUPO  

Ronnie - The advice I was given was whilst still young and producing eggs I should aim to have as many fresh tx's as I could and try and bank FET's for the future.  Meaning that when egg quality or time runs out we can continue with the FET's.  If you use your FET's up now, you don't know what your body is going to do in the future and then it maybe to late for fresh.  But money is a factor cos there is a big diff between the 2.  Don't assume that you will be able to have a Nat FET tho.  I have a regular 28 day cycle and know I ovulate, also we abstained just to be safe - but the Docs still rec I take meds.  I think this is only something that can be discussed with the Docs, to see if they can gauge from the those Day 2 hormone tests how much longer you may have.

Maddy - sounds as tho we are at similar stages of thought.  I am shopping around wondering what else and where else can I go.  Was thinking of Marilyn Glenville but read some not so impressed results on this site and somebody mentioned another lady that was similar and cheaper - so checking out stuff like that.  Working along lines of vit & mineral def.  Especially as I am food intolerant and altho take a vit - is it enough?

Also looking at reflexology - have found someone who specialises in our field and she says that the pelvic muscles can be tense so implantation is difficult.

I did buy the Zita West Vits to try this tx but they contain Vit K and I was advised not take that whilst on clexane, so I stayed with my other one.  Have started them now tho.  The main prob I would have with them is that you have to take 3 times a day.  It is interesting too cos I have compared them with my current ones and also Marilyn Glenvilles and the content and amounts all vary - which is another reason why I think maybe you should be tested so you get the right vits that you need.

Hi to Leanne & Fran - hope you are ok and growing nicely?

Heather - glad to see you are back on the rollercoaster - hope things are going ok for you?

Hi to Joanne and anyone else I've missed.

Take care

Sue x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Sue,

Things are a lot calmer the in the Paula household now, as dh is back to work, I think seeing too much of each other just bugs you ha ha.  I'm going to the cinema later with him, he wants to see Saw 2, not really my idea of a nice film but there you go.

I've done the Marilyn Glenville Vits this time and last and I honest do beleive they helped with my egg quality as my last go of ICSI was also a great improvement on my first 2 goes but just not good enough.  Why are you not meant to take Vit K with clexaine?  How did you find the clexaine injections when you did them, I've got a few very dark scabs on my belly now and I'm finding the injections more painful than the stims ones.  I just feel like I'm taking so much medication at the moment, metformin, steriods, clexaine, thyroxine, antibiotics, vits I reckon if I jumped up and down I'd rattle.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Paula

Glad to hear things are feeling calmer for you - I was a bit worried, not in terms of 2 ww outcome but just your sanity.

I didn't realise DH was home and I think that can cause a prob cos you are not used to being around tog so much.  I know sometimes when my DH takes time off in a normal life, I can find him a bit overbearing.

Hope the film isn't too bad - at least its something tog.

You are not meant to take Vit K cos it clots the blood - stops us from bleeding to death.  Whereas clexane is trying to thin the blood - I've no idea of the amounts tho as to what effect it has.

I did have lots of little purple dots all over my tum.  Yes, They are painful to inject, worse than the stim needles.  I did find some places I just couldn't put the needle in yet another area seemed to be ok.  Some days I was just to scared to do it and really needed to psyche up for it.  In hindsight and I wished I had thought of it to mention it to you - but I wish I had kept my stim needles so I could swap to those - SORRY.

I know how you feel about rattling - but lets hope it's worth it  

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I've still got my stims needles, can you swap them over then?  I find in some areas I really have to dig to get the needle in but then it hurts too much so I stop and try somewhere else ha ha.

DH was off with me Sat, Sun and Mon but now he's back to work.  I'm feeling more calmer but I'm also getting really worried in case this go fails as so far this has been my best cycle and I just think its gonna hit me more than any other time if it fails, I def think the more goes you have the hard a BFN is.  Mind you one good thing I've just looked at the price plan for another fresh cycle of ICSI and its not as much as my private hospital so that's good although we still wouldn't be able to afford another go for a good few months, I don't really want to use my frosties at the moment if I can really help it but then I suppose it I really feel I need to do another one soon then I've got them there ready.

How are you feeling now?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - I don't see why you couldn't swap the needle over.  As long as you go only into the tum.  They say the needles are the same - but they don't seem it.  To me the clexane ones seemed blunt.  The clexanes ones seemed shorter than the stims ones, so maybe not push it as far in.  My clexane ones came as a kit already assembled.

I know what you mean about digging and it hurting - exactly how I felt.  Which was why I then got scared about doing it.

But I do know what you mean - I thought this was my best tx too (well apart from the cold, the thrush, the antibiotics overload etc, etc)  and I think that is why I have sunk so low.  I also done so many things differently that to get the same result is frustrating.

Maybe the BFN's do get harder too.

Try and keep pos - remember PUPO and you shouldn't feel the need to look anywhere else cos POS this is going to work.

Still you are not there yet - so you have to hang on and live for now.

Sue

Talking of needles - I start acu again tonight, mainly for my head cos that has now returned to it's almost pre IVF state - wonder if it is the drugs that improve it?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Paula - I'm so relieved you're all calm again. I was worried about you too.  It's amazing how having DH in the same house as as could stress us out so much! They just don't know the trouble they cause us!! 

Sue & Kyla - Thanks for the advice about FET & fresh tx.  It makes a lot of sense. We'll have to see what the consultant say in Jan as to when we can start on this rollercoaster ride again. 

Sue, hope acu sorts your head out. 

Meeting finished earlier than expected so booked myself an acu today at 5:20. Hoping he can boost my energy level as am having trouble in the sleep dept - waking up in the morning & not feeling like I've been to bed. Also rash is still hanging around..like a rash!

Take care all

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - hope the acu went well and he found some probs to work on.

What, Why, Where, When, How have you got a rash - is it serious that you should see a Dr?

Is it the Bfn that's stopping you sleeping?

Off to acu myself right now.

Everyone have a good evening.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - Acu went very well. I had a long chat with acu & he helped with my digestion & gave me an energy boost. Told me it's a strong dose tonight so expect either to be really energised or totally conk out!!!

Rash comes & goes. It came again this morning so I had to stop off at a service station to buy some benadryl! Appears on my feet, knees, thighs, back & hand.  Acu also confirmed that the rash is caused by drugs coming out of my body. He's worked on clearing them out of my system too. 

I don't have trouble sleeping. It's just when I wake up, I don't feel refreshed & very sluggish. Hopefully he's sorted that out (I hope!).

Hope your acu sorts out your head. 

Fran - Told Richard about your BFP - he was very pleased to hear about your dh's SA & sent his best wishes.

Off singing tonight. Week before concert..haven't thought about it until now..eeek! 

Have a good one, everyone

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie 

when I told Richard we were pregnant he was so sweet and sent us a lovely card. I have not seen him since our BFP as have generally felt really well.

I should be seeing him professioally in the new year when we are promoting the clinic together at a show still trying to work out the arrangements

glad to see you are feeling a bit better with regards to the rash in many respects this is not such a bad thing as it means your body is expelling the toxins which means they won't build up in your system, it shows your system is doing it's job properly!! I know it's not comfy but bear with it and it should pass.

hi to everyone else

Kyla, paula PUPO   

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls.

We actually ended up in A&E last night. Tom has an ear infection and it got so bad for him, he couldnt wait and we ended up seeing a consultant at midnight who put something down his ear (which had totally closed by then) and a whole bunch of painkillers, drops and anti-biotics. He's in bed now - hopefully sleeping - poor thing.

Ronnie - Instead of a rash after IVF, (maybe cos' I had that already on Synarel  ) I ended up with nearly 20 spots on my face instead!

Sue - I think the BFN's get harder too. Each IUI it got harder for me and the first IVF was dreadful when that failed. The FET wasnt so bad cos' I knew I could jump right back into a full IVF again. 
How are you feeling now? Has the acu helped at all?

Paula - How you coping hon? One week down...


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Kyla,

Well I've still got just over a week for me, you're one week down though, how are you feeling, have you been doing much?

I'm feeling ok, don't feel any different whatsoever although I am getting worried as I think I'm building my hopes up too much this time round.

How is dh now?

Love
paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello

Kyla - sorry to hear about your poor DH, hope he feels better really soon.  I used to have ear infections as a girl - horrid things.  What's wrong really is that he was feeling left out - all this tx and fuss of you  

Ronnie - sorry to hear about your rash, doesn't sound nice at all.  I guess you will know when it's gone that the drugs have gone to.  Never heard of anyone having a rash after tx.

Kyla & Paula - you are doing great, just keep on hanging in there.  Paula it's ok to have hopes they are what keep you positive.  I was told IVF is down to 40% positivity  PUPO  

My acu last night was good he believes the heads haven't really returned to their old ways like I think they have, just more to do with the drugs leaving me and the hormones settling back down.  Woke up feeling good this morning so that's a start.

He was very sorry to hear my news - he thought we had cracked it too (Doesn't everyone?).  He was v. surprised to learn that you don't get an immediate follow up appt. to check after all the proceedures that all is ok - no need for a scan etc.

I am feeling sort of ok now.  Time is a great healer and I feel as tho I am moving on.  Started searching for more stuff and wondering what my next stage should be.  So that cheers me cos it's my way of dealing with stuff if I can start on a new plan.  Also the house is getting on top of me so have started a cleaning frenzy - Dh says I must be feeling better.

Reflexology - picked up a leaflet at the shops from a local reflexologist who says that "psoas muscle surrounding the pelvis can become tight due to stress or other factors and constrict the uterus making the egg difficult to implant, solution is to relax the feet".

So yet another area of I wonder if??

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all ok.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Sue 

How long have you had to wait for your follow up appointment?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - 18th Jan  

Due to Christmas hols.

But I think Ronnie who tested 2 days before me goes on the 9th and Cally who was 1 day before me goes on the 3rd?

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

DH is still in bed. His ear is huge and red. I feel so bad for him as he is one of those who is rarely ill but when he is, he goes the whole hog you know? He's curled up with one of our cats and looks very sweet.

Sue - I was told by someone that Reflexology is good too. If this go isn't our time then, other than losing weight, that is something I might try next go round.
I agree with DH, good news if you are up to cleaning the house. Means you've gotten your determination back.

Paula - I was doing quite well remaining positive (and PUPO) but today I had some nasty cramps and thought the worst. Of course I'm just being silly, it's too early for AF, even ona normal cycle - I'm just lettingi t get to me. Didnt get much sleep last night either of course which doesn't help.


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I've been round my mums this afternoon and while I was there she had 4 or 5 ciggies, I was a bit worried being around her as I know passive smoking can be bad but do you think being in a smokey environment for a short time will still have the same bad effect, I don't really want to have to ask my mum not to smoke around me especially in her own home but if I'm ruining my chances then that's what I'll have to do.  Any help really would be appreciated.

Kyla - I've had a few cramps but not really reading anything into it as it could be anything.  Keep positive, not much longer to go eh!

xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - I don't think you should worry at all about this really, if it was a one off then you should be fine.  I have seen other girls on other threads who seriously smoke and yet still get bfp's and announce 6 months to go etc  

If it is a concern then mention it to your mum - as maybe you can compromise - it maybe just that she hasn't thought about it.

Kyla - are you Day 10 cos it is quite common to get really strong AF type pains on that particular day.  One girl I read on another thread was seriously concerned and couldn't resist testing on Day 12 and she got a bfp.

Loads I want to watch on TV tonight so catch you later, have a good evening.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Paula - I'm sure that being in the same room as your Mum whilst she was smoking is fine.  Remember millions of women smoke/drink/take drugs/do aerobics/get stressed out during their 2ww & they wouldn't even know at the time that they could be pregnant! 

Kyla - I'm really sorry to hear about your poor DH.  Ear-aches are horrid but at least he's on antibios & should feel better in a day or so.  I think you're amazing in that you've been so positive during the past week & have taken everything in your stride. 

Remember girls PUPO         

Sue - Barts knew you needed a holiday which is why they left it till the 18th for your appointment!! Good to hear your acu was positve about your head. It's amazing how our bodies react to the drugs - you get heads & I have rash!! 

My acu massaged my feet on the reflexology pressure points whilst I was on tx. Wonder if your acu will do the same thing?

Heather - How is it going?

Hi to everyone else. Have a good evening

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I am running out tonight to a PTA meeting!!!! Typical!!!

Just wanted to send a big hug to you all  

And a message for Kyla and Paula........

Just keep thinking PUPO.....PUPO......

PUPO  PUPO  PUPO  PUPO  PUPO  PUPO 

LOL Maddy xxxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

hello everyone,

Hope you're all doing well

Kyla - Poor DH, hope he is ok.  And hope u ok too

Paula - agree with Leanne, was def a mad time with dh during 2ww  

Maddy - Daniel Elliot on Harley ST, has a website too, if you search on google

Hi to everyone else, thanks for nice messages, and good to hear you all OK

Sniffing going ok, a bit sneezy, and on and off headaches. Today had a funny half-hour - stomach cramps, felt ill and had to rest with a cuppa, but fine afterwards, so think the drugs are kicking in!!  Am madly trying to sort out my work before i start slowing down as well, oh joy!!! WIll catch up properly over weekend

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Blimey its quiet on here today.

How's everyone doing?

Almost through the first week now, one more to go!!!  Keep thinking PUPO PUPO PUPO!!!!

Kyla - how you feeling?  Are you still drinking lots? Have you been doing much while you've been off from work?


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hello there,

I'm a Barts in-betweenie, and am going to have a cycle of IVF with donor eggs in January or February. I collected my down-reg drugs and HRT hormones today so at last I feel as if something is happening.

Paula - I would doubt that passive smoking is harmful to you at this stage but if it concerns you you should say something to your Mum - after all she will have to do without when you bring her grandchild to visit!!

Can someone let me know what is PUPO? It sounds like I need it, whatever it is!!

Ginger xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Special welcome to Ginger - good luck with your next tx.  Any advice needed just shout.  Although I don't think any of us here have donor egg experience - so you may have to fill us in.

PUPO - means Pregnant until Proven otherwise - Paula & Kyla are on the 2ww.  It was a phrase made up by friend, Maddy.

Been busy today - my friend's church take part in the Christmas shoebox appeal - so I have been helping wrap boxes and packing toys ready for sending off to orphanages in places like Romania.

Hope everyone else is ok - and looking forward to the w/e     

Does mean DH's are home tho -      

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Paula - Im drinking, although not as much. All signs of OHSS have gone and if I was PG I think they would have come back. However, I havent sung yet so it certainly isnt over!  

Sue - We quite often do the shoeboxes through work too. Such a good idea. Doesnt cost that much but means a lot.

Ginger - Hi!

Took DH back to the hospital today and it hasnt gotten any better. Came home with some different ear-drops this time so Im still playing nurse. I have to admit to feeling a bit put-out. I know he cant help it and he is in a lot of pain but I was quite enjoying my quiet days pottering about the house. Now he just spreads himself out on the bed or sofa and makes a mess


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello girls,

How are we all doing?

Kyla and Paula how are things going?  In the home straight now.  Kyla is it Wednesday you test?  Sorry to see DH is in pain, but at least your not just sitting about noticing every twinge.  
Paula next Saturday for you, I think I've got that right.  I hope your both coping well, I know I found the 2nd week the hardest.     PUPO.


Heather hows the sniffing going?  Hopefully your not suffering too much.  When do you have your baseline scan?  I felt thats when things really got going or maybe I just like injections!

Ronnie hope your keeping well and how has Phoebe has settled in?  Is she treating the place like she owns it yet?

Sue good to see your feeling better now and looking to the future.  It's the only way to look!!  We collected shoe boxes at work and I loved buying all the bits and seeing how much I could fit in.  

Maddy hope your doing OK.  How are your getting on with your appointments for tests, any news.

Ginger hello and welcome to the board.  Friends of ours had a donor egg cycle and are now expecting twins.  So good luck.  I'm hoping to cycle in Jan/ Feb and there's a couple of others as well so you should have company.


I'm doing good and work is fine.  Like I was never off.  I've been to the gym 3 times this week and even had a swim in the pool.  I think I'm addicted.   


            

Have a great funky monkey weekend girls.  

Love Cally


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Well i'm though week one and I just know this week is definately gonna be harder.

Kyla - I'm of the same opinion if I was pg the OHSS signs would still be there, still bloated quote a bit but I think thats because of all the drinking.  Started getting AF pains which is really disheartening, I just don't know how I'm gonna cope with a 4th BFN, its scaring the life out of me at the moment.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all - I've got a gorgeous view today, but boy I hate this white stuff and it ain't even the real stuff yet  

Paula - I know it's tough but you really have to hang on in there and keep      .  We are here to help and listen.  You know that AF pains can be anything at the mo, I had them in my 2 ww and as soon as I stopped the bombs to wait for AF to come the pains went.  Keep communicating to your DH so he knows your fears and what's going on - don't bottle it - I'm the only one allowed to do that.  

Kyla - sorry to hear DH is no better, hopefully the drug change will help.  He is either coming out in sympathy with you and as Cally says to stop you worrying about yourself or he upset that he wants some attention.  No I am sure he really is poorly and hope he feels better soon.

Where's that fat lady ?

Cally - good to hear from and to see you have started one of your negative wish list.  You sound quite dedicated.  I did go to the gym before all this tx but have never started inbetween.

Heather - hope you are coping with the sniffing and the heads - keep an eye on them   not much longer to go?

Fran - when you have time, can you give me some info on homeopath - what do they do, how do they know they can help you etc.

Helly - are you back from hols this w/e - if so hope you enjoyed it and had a rest.

HI to Ronnie, Leanne, Maddy, Ginger, Joanne, and ? anyone else.

Enjoy the w/e

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Girls

Paula - Like Sue said, you have to stay positive otherwise the uncertainties will eat you up. The next week will prob drag - do you have any plans? Go out with a friend/have them round for a natter? Pop into town? Trip to the library? If you keep busy, hopefully the days will go quicker.

Kyla - Poor DH. I feel so sorry for him. Hope the drugs kick in real soon & you can be pampered again!!! 

Ginger - Hi, welcome to the board.

Cal - I'm so impressed by your enthusiasm - I think once you get into a routine, you do become addicted. I bet the pool is lovely, with no screaming kids/plasters/wee on the changing room floor either!!  

Sue - Pleased to hear you're keeping busy. When you've finished cleaning your house, my spare bedroom needs sorting out for when my mother comes & visit next month! 

By the way, Kyla & Paula, I've re-captured the fat lady & she's bound & gagged in the cupboard under the stairs again. I will not be letting her out in a hurry!  

Heather - Sorry to hear about your fx. When is your baseline with Barts?

Take care everyone else. Here to a lovely weekend.

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Wow its cold this morning 

Kyla - Hope DH is starting to feel better with new drops and recovers soon, and u get some more pampering    Good on Ronnie for kepping fat lady tied up - its not her time!!! 

Paula - Hope u have got some nice plans this week, u've done so well 

PUPO!!

Ginger - welcome to board, not long to go for u - R u a sussex or essex girl?

Sue - Hope u have good weekend, shoeboxes sound good, any nice plans with dh?

Cal - well done on gym work, r u using the sauna and steam much?  I used to like that after the swim and have u done any classes?  I think they used to do really good classes, but not been there for long time

Ronnie - How u doing? Got any good plans for weekend

My baseline is another week and half away, week on Weds.  This first week has gone quickly so hopefully the next will too.  AGree with you Cal, I remember last time everything happened so fast after baseline.  Still very sniffly after sprays and sneezy but if that's my main worry then it can't be too bad   Got 1 more full week at work before Christmas, then some annual leave, time off for scans etc, so looking forward to finally getting xmas shopping done and doing some nice things.  My sister is treating me to a facial and massage, so will book that in too, can't wait!!

Have good days everyone

Hi to Maddy, Leanne (will say hi to Helen - I told her on phone it was twins and she was really pleased, sounds lovely!), Helly, and everyone else,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I started to spot this morning.  Not much but enough to let me know this cycle is going the same way at 48 others before it. Im so tired of all this. But Im trying to hang in there. Im 12dpo today and on a normal cycle my LP is 13 days now so spotting would seem to indicate my body is getting ready to shed the lining even with the prog supps. Same thing happended both previous IVF cycles too.  

Ronnie - You dont keep a megafone under thier do you? I wonder how I heard her!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - I was thinking of you this morning & wondered how you were. I'm sending you lots of   & really hope that this time is different & you're getting implantation bleed. 

Keep your feet up this weekend, hun.

Remember PUPO    

Ronnie
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

In the break between X-Factors - waiting for the results. Think it should be Nicholas tonight, he was so off-key!
Brenda, Journey South & Shane were all good though. What do you reckon?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I missed it - What about the Conway sisters? I thought they were rubbish to start with! Nicholas should have gone out 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, they kept the Conways in and sent Nicholas home. Right decision this week - last week, what was Louis thinking? Maria was going to be in the final for sure.
Glad my favourite is still in (Brenda) but she is better at those oldie numbers I think.
Conways stayed in but kept crying all the time. Found that annoying with Chenai too.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I watched Maria a couple of weeks ago & would have put money for her to win! Nicholas should have gone when they picked Chenai that week. Have you noticed that apart from your favourite, Brenda, & the conways, the rest of them are men...?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Just got home and thought I would check in - wish I hadn't cos I haven't seen X yet and now I know the result.  

Kyla - lets please, please hope that all is well with you and no AF is coming.  Remember it's implantation.

Good night

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Oops Sue!!  

Kyla - How r u this morning?  Hope u r ok and it doesn't turn into anything more, take it easy and thinking of u lots

Paula - How u doing?

X Factor - Yes, think Nicholas should have gone, though amazing that Conway Sisters are still there.  I watched Strictly Come Dancing though as got fed up with x factor last week, and it was brill xxxx

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ooops, Sorry Sue!   It wasnt as good a show anyways this week (other than the bizzare song Chico wrote and performed himself). 

Ronnie - I know, isnt it always that way?  

Heather - Feeling okay this morning. Another BFN though. 13dpo... No spotting yet but its only 9am. We'll see how today goes.

Going back to work on Monday which will be weird. Better make sure I have some uniform ironed and washed.


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Kyla,

 , i know its not definate yet, but also know that when u feel its over, its not neccessarily any use to try and reassure, as u know how u feel.  Just take care and don't go into work tomorrow if you don't feel like it, u may need time at home.  We're here for u and take care   

xxxxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

How cold is it today!!!!

Kyla - I'm keeping everything crossed for you that this is implantation bleeding, remember its not over until the fat lady sings, I know its hard but try and keep positive its the only way we can get through all this.  I hope work isn't too bad for you Monday, you are very brave going in.

Well not much to report from me really, going out for a meal later today, a late birthday meal for DH.  Managed to plan something for each day next week so hopefully the time won't drag too much before test day.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Remember        PUPO PUPO PUPO    

It's good that spotting has stopped. It could still be implantation.   How's your DH? Has he recovered enough to spoil & pamper you today? Take another day out from work if you need to. I've got everything crossed & will be thinking of you today.

Paula - Pleased to hear that you've got something planned everyday. Before you know it, it'll be test day for you. 

Sue - Sorry about spoiling last night's X Factor for you.. .

It's lovely & sunny here so enjoy your Sunday.

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all

No worries about X - your've prob saved me 2 hrs of my life - what shall I do instead  

Dh says he's had enough of it anyway cos it's fixed that's why they axed the best - Maria.

We are off to see In her shoes this pm.  Last night went over to Maidstone to see my Uncle and 2 aunts whom I haven't seen for 12 yrs? - got a bit emotional at times and uptight over mother chat, but I guess I have to learn to deal with that if I want family.  Thankfully they are hugely supportive, on my side and can't believe what we went through in life.  Apparently, my now deceased aunt, at one stage wanted to go to the police cos she was concerned about welfare - eek!!!!!!!  Family persuaded her not to cos of real proof and it sounds as though behind closed doors etc.

Kyla & Paula - keeping on hanging in there - there will be no fat lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope work goes well tomorrow and takes your mind off everything and glad to hear you have plans Paula - it's for the best.

Ronnie - I'm free this wk so will virtually pop down and sort out stuff.

Hi everyone take care, thinking of you all.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Kyla

it really isn't over till the fat lady sings remember I like you have a similar cycle 10/11 days post ov I spot then come on usually day 12 pov the exact happened when I got my BFP I spotted the evening of day 10 and all day 11 then day 12 came and went and the spotting nearly stopped day 13 came and same again I never came on just spotted really lightly for the rest of the week, and BFP stayed. It really does depend on what your system is like so please don't give up hope     PUPO    .

HI everyone else

Fran


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Kyla - How u doing?  Some good advice here from everyone, hope u r going to take it easy tomorrow,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls  

Kyla I really hope like the others said that this time is different for you and its implantation bleeding-I know what you mean though there is something that just tells you oits not going to work-but I have everything crossed for you xxxx

Sorry I haven't posted much this weekend but been away to stay with an old uni friend-totally spur of the moment and had a great time  

Paula hope you're doing ok-sounds like a greatidea to have something to do each day next week!!!!

 Hi to everyone else

Love 
Maddy xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls. No point in taking it easy today - AF arrived in full force yesterday afternoon.  Didnt even bother to test this morning. Dont think it's worth taking the prog supps either... Feeling tired and unhappy right now.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh no Kyla - so sorry to hear that.  It's just not fair.  Hard as tho it is you should really continue with bombs and test cos, it has proven to surprise people.

Take care and hope you haven't gone to work today ?



Sue x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Kyla - please don't give up yet, I've read in books how things like this can happen and you still get a BFP, keep going with the pesseries, you've only got a couple more days.  I know it must be really disheartening but at least you can say you did it by the book.

Well off to the hospital this morning to have a platelet count because of the NK treatment I'm doing, Sue did you have this done?

I'm not feeling at all positive today, I just know it hasn't worked again, I don't feel any different than any other month and I just don't think my luck runs that way.  I just find it so hard to understand why it hasn't worked when everything went so so well this time, even the dr said he had a good feeling about this.  I knew I'd be like this, this week because I always find the 2nd week a lot harder.  I just can't bear to go back to work not being pg again.  I hate this rollercoaster, wish I could jump off but not brave enough to.

Sorry for winging.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Paula

No I didn't have any tests done.  Dr *******'s sheet did mention platelet count test but with everything else that was happening to me I didn't think about it much and when I did I couldn't get an appt at the GP's.

Which hosp are you going to for it?

Presumably you are on steriods too?  - how many sets of antibiotics did they give you?

Paula - try to be strong and positive, you don't what's happened yet.  Maybe it's too early to feel any different from any other month.  After all the girls that don't know how it happened when they got a bfp couldn't have felt any different.

It is v. poss not to have symptoms yet.  Just stick to your plan of keeping busy.



Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm off to my local hospital in Romford, because I am under a blood specialist anyways he is happy to do the test for me.

I know I don't know what's happening yet but its just soooooo hard, especially when we get let down again and again.

I'm still gonna keep myself busy this week but I just know its gonna be a killer week.

Paula
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, I got Asha at Barts today (   ) and she said carry on with prog just in case. I missed this mornings but will do one tonight. She kept going on about vanishing twins and how I could still be PG which I have to say struck me as cruel when I sitting here with an AF that rates pretty strong.

Off to fat club this evening - hoping for at least some good news today.  

I had to go back to work today but it wasnt so bad. I told everyone who knew about the IVF early on so I got left alone a bit (question wise) and I was working in cash again today with my gf which was quite nice.

I had my tears mostly yesterday, I'm in bounce-back mode today. I've been coming up with a list of good points: hot-tub, alcohol, sex, Xmas etc... All things that I can do again as I'm not PG.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Kyla-I can imagine the heartache you are feeling right now (I came on day 7 after ET in the summer). I still took the supps although it did all seem very cruel at the time-I really hope this does have a positive ending but I also understand about how your body does just let you know. The only thing is that I know there trully are cases where ladies get a BFP so there is still hope xxxx

Paula-the 2nd week is definitely the hardest, but you are over half way xxx I know what you mean about stepping off I have had alot of similar feelings over the last year-but for now will keep going - can't say how many more tries I will manage though-I feel the end could well be in sight.....

Sue, Ronnie and Callie how are you all feeling?I know it can sometimes hit you a little after a cycle-just wabted you to know I'm still thinking of you xxxx

Heather hope you're doing ok

Hi to everyone else xxx

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - I'm sorry to hear you started AF. I've read on this site that there are other women who have a full AF & still be pg. I know you feel absolutely poo at the moment, but there may still be a glimmer of hope. I've still got everything crossed for you.

Hi Maddy - Thanks for those kind words. I think this weekend has been pretty hard due to hearing about Kyla's spotting..it felt like I was reliving my tx as I started to spot on the same day. Hopefully Kyla will have a different outcome to me! Did your doc give you any explanation as to why you had AF 7 days after ET?

How are you keeping? 

Paula - Hope you're keeping busy & your social calendar is full! 

Heather - Hope your sneezing has subsided.

Hi to everyone else.

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Ronnie x

To be honest I don't even think the doctors were sure why I bled-I bled before the ER as well- I sometimes just feel as though I have so many gynae related probs it really will be a miracle if I manage to conceive!

I know what you mean about relieving TX I felt those 2ww feelings with you Sue and Cally x

I really hope there will be a BFP this week xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy

I thought of you the other day as I was standing behind a que in M&S. There was this little Chinese toddler in a pushchair who was calling out for her Mum, who's English. Being Chinese myself, the little girl started staring at me. I got talking to the lady who mentioned about how the girl is starting to notice that she's different. I asked whether she's adopted & she said 'Yes, from China.' It turned out that it took them 2 years for the adoption to go through & they are now in the process of adopting the little girl's sister! That's the only thing that puts me off adopting, the process drags on for far too long. 

I really hope we see a BFP this week too. My fat lady under the stairs is def not singing as she's squished under the hoover & DH's toolbox - lucky that she can still breathe..never mind sing!


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Thinking of u lots Kyla, everyone has a point, but sending u    as it must feel pretty final to you

  to you too Paula, hang in there 

It ain't over, Ronnie's still got the fat lady (good woman!!)

Know what you mean Ronnie, I was thinking about it yesterday, adopting is like starting the whole thing all over again and equally as tough...

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.  I'm off to bed now, exhausted but wanted to pop in and see how you were.  

Lots of love,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Kyla   I really feel for you and DH.  I wish I could say something that would help.  As the girls have said it could still work out, but I guess you know your body, I know I did (mine not yours!).  
I found trying to be positive and like you said thinking of all the things you can do now helped and it just means that your a couple for a bit longer before you become a family, so try and enjoy it.  
Granted it's not always easy when it seems that EVERYONE around you is bloody pregnant. 

Paula your not wrong that this week is by far the worst, hang in there and we're all really hoping for good news.   

Maddy thanks for thinking of us.  How are you?  Any news on your blood tests yet?

Hello to Sue, Ronnie, Heather and everyone else.

A BIG group  for us all, we'll get there one day ladies.

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Hope we are doing all ok today - well as best as can be.

Question - do we really like each other so much on this board?, that one of us is scared to jump ship and leave the others?, cos I am thinking there is a trend developing for us to all want to stay put ??

That damn fat lady knows how to sing - I would shoot her but I am sure she would still haunt us  

Cally - i love your group hug and the positivity that we will get there!

Kyla - sorry you got Asha - thought someone was going to shoot her?  I know you know yourself and it is hard, but am afraid Asha's and us girls advice is right, you really do have to hang on in there and assume the best just in case.

Paula - hope the hosp and blood tests are ok.  Keep being strong  

Heather - how are things going?  hopefully those heads are not getting the better of you.  Are you still doing acu?

I think we are all feeling tired now, I know I am not of wanting to continue but more the energy of trying to work out what best to do next, more research, spend more money, more tests, which tests etc.

Had a shock when I met my aunts and uncle on Sat.  They told me one of my cous who is a couple of years older than me was a GF at 32!!!!!!!!!!!!! - I am really going to shock the world then being a first timer.  Only my 2 youngest cous' are yet to produce and they are just 30.

The thought did go through my mind that in the time I have been away from the family I wished I had sorted out adoption or IF cos then I could turn up with the ready made family and have none of the questions I know they are dying to ask.


Hi to Ronnie, Leanne, Fran, Maddy

look after yourselves

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

It's been quiet today! How are we all?

Kyla - How are you, hon? Still having everything crossed.

Heather - Not long before your appointment? Don't work too hard!!!

Cal - Are you still gyming?? I wish I had your enthusiasm - everything is such an effort at the moment..the horrid cold weather doesn't help. I wish I could hibernate until March!!

Hi to everyone else.

I've cooked pot-roast. Anyone fancy it??

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - You cracked me up today. I was wondering what you were on about ''jumping ship'' when I twigged the BFNs! I think we should throw Paula overboard! Also - the ''I thought someone shot her'' comment re Asha got me too  
Yeah, the ''what do we do now's'' are a killer arent they?

Ronnie - Ooh, sounds good. Tom did Shepherds pie last night for after fat-club (lost 4lbs by the way). That was good - Im just having low-fat chips tonight...
Do you know I had totally missed the fact that you are chinese! How did I do that? DH & I have looked into the chinese adoption service but you have to be 30 so we thought we would look at it more closely in a year or so.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - How are you feeling? 4lbs..that's brilliant! How did you do it? I'd love to know cos I need to get into my concert dress by Saturday & there's no way I could sit down in it without revealing all my spare tyres!!!

I prob haven't mentioned that I'm chinese because I don't feel like one & you didn't know because we've never met!!! My family moved over when I was 11 (my mum re-married an Englishman) so I feel English. It was strange when I went back to Hong Kong last year because I felt like a tourist!  

Do you really have to be 30 to adopt chinese kids? Why do these adoption people put on an age restriction? Just because you've turned 30 doesn't mean you're better parents!   Also, how do people wait 2 years for the process to go through? What if you wanted a baby   

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - LOL, Im doing Slimming World. This was my first week but I wasnt even being 100% good and I did well - its a good diet 
We thought we would look at starting adoption process in the UK age 29, which would take 6 months - 1 year and then if we couldnt get a domestic baby look at China the following year. They used to have an age limit of 35, only came down recently I think.
As for getting a Chinese baby - I think you do. My understanding was you only get allocated a child nearer the end of it all. Im still very much in the dark myself but I did some surfing on it after our first failed cycle.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sue-you're right!!! You made me smile too   

Kyla-are you seriously thinking about adoption too-I have to be honest I have been thinking about ti for a while now and although I'm sure it would be a long road I do see it as much more of a successful likely outcome than IVF.

Just thought I'd mention a book I bought recently from amazon "Adopting after infertility"-I have to say I haven't read it all but it takes you through the emotional side of giving up on treatment and also discusses how adoption is a totally different but also very fulfilling way to build a family. Its an honest and frank look at adoption though and does give both sides to the story-it even loOKs at theoption of living child free.

Ronnie hope you're ok xxx

Paula-the fat lady is tied and gagged!!!! Ronnie's making sure of it!!! Hope you're doing OK too xxx

    

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Evening girls

Glad to hear I made you   - certainly could do with it.

Paula we don't mind at all if you jump ship - in fact we will push you over if need be. 

Kyla - well done for losing some weight - your pic doesn't look like you need to ?

Interesting to be reading your stories on adoption.

I looked into it yrs back and got some bumph ready for Dh's q&a - but he said Def. no.  Stupid me never pushed it for a reason.  Anyway, times have changed cos we were too young (30) and you had to be married a certain number of yrs.

Off for an early night - sleep well.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hold on a minute, who says I'm jumping ship


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - sorry to offend

you need to jump ship cos it's a BFN ship  , we can still be friends tho.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Just a quickie, as at work but wanted to say hi.  Been up and down, waiting for af to come, was due yesterday but hope it is here soon!!  had reflex last night, was great, 2 weeks until next acu, hoping these will all help, trying not to think about if it doesn't work at mo, as that's too scary a thought.

Anyway, your posts made me smile and i agree with Sue, Kyla, you don't look like u need to lose weight.

Take care all and chat soon.

Hxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - just wanted to say thinking of you today and hope you are doing sort of ok.  Post when you are ready.



Hi Heather - good to hear from you, glad you are hanging on in there.  Where is AF when you need it.

      

Hope this helps.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hiya - day of ''official'' test is finally here and now I can get my follow up appointment booked. Of course it was BFN. Im on CD4 for goodness sake   Girl at Barts didnt seem to get that though, poor dumb little thing!

Paula - Sorry if that came over rude - we meant we would push you into a BFP if we could.

Sue - I wish. I have to admit I am a lot heavier than that picture looks. It's a size 16 dress that was tight, even with support underwear. I need to lose 2 stone to get anywhere near a BMI of 25/26. Its currently 29.8!
Thanks though, always nice to hear  

Maddy - We have talked about it some more recently but its still a back-burner until we run out of IVF's (we said three fresh and however many FETs that made) but we are on the downhill slope there now so Im more interested in it.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - so sorry to hear your as expected bad news. Feel as tho. I've lied to you all week filling you with hopes and maybes.










Take care of yourself and DH

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla -I'm sorry to hear about your news. I really wanted you to get a BFP & if we could all do it by sheer will & determination alone, we'd all have a football team each! 

Sue - I don't think we've lied to Kyla, as women have been known to have AF & still be pg - Kyla herself told me about it happening to her relatives. I think if there's a remote glimmer of hope, we'll all grab it.

Heather - Any sign of AF?  Would you like us to do an AF dance for you 

        

Maddy - I'm fine thanks. How are you keeping? Just had the dress rehearsal (without the dress!) for my concert on Saturday.  It went very well which is probably a bad sign for the concert itself! I'll be glad when it's over!

Paula - Hope you're keeping well & being as free from stress as possible!!  

Hi to everyone else

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Kyla   really sorry it was a BFN, I so hoped it was gonna work for you this time.  How are you feeling about things, have you managed to get a follow up app booked yet?

That's ok girls I wasn't offended and I'd love to be pushed overboard but we'll just have to see come Saturday I suppose.  I'm not feeling as stressed at the moment, the beginning of the week was awful but as the days have gone on I've seemed to have relaxed a bit, I think now I'm enjoying the fact that i'm PUPO, one minute I couldn't wait to test and now I don't want to test and spoil this happyish feeling.

          just got to keep positive eh!!!!


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Kyla - really sorry, felt like an outside chance but was really hoping - take care and hope you get follow up quickly

Paula - Great that you're not tempted to test, stick with it and big fingers crossed

   

Sue and Ronnie - Thanks for messages, think i'm starting to get some feelings that it may be on way, but still no show, ur dances must be helping.  Ronnie, concert sounds great, hope u enjoy and sure it will go even better than dress rehearsal.

Come on AF, get a move on (for once in my life!!!!) 

Leanne - Reflex was brill - Helen said 'so it isn't March then!' - I think she thoguht you were due then, but we worked it out as May (I should have known that!), thanks for the recommendation,

Take care,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Kyla sorry to see your result, Bart's seem to be good at getting great embryos but mother nature is a complete cow .  Take it easy.

Paula it's all down to you!  Pleased to see your relaxed and keep enjoying that PUPO feeling.  Only 2 days, fingers are crossed for you.   

Heather AF turns up when you don't want her and when you need her she's no where to be seen.  It's almost like she's a man!  Any mood swings or anything yet?

Sue how are you?  Have you and DH had a chat about what to do next?  Must be hard when your thinking of giving up on your dreams.  13 years is a long time and I find it hard to understand how you've managed to stay sane.  

How about if someone sinks this ship, saves us all jumping.  We'll either sink or swim.  Ok that's a bit drastic maybe.  

Ronnie still go to the gym went yesterday and also had a swim after, planning to go tomorrow, I keep thinking if I exercise then I can still eat all of the crap I enjoy and not feel too bad.  Not the best way to look at things but it's getting me up there.  
How are you feeling?  I know after our 1st failed IVF I felt really sorry for myself.  We thought it was the answer and came crashing down to earth when it didn't work. 

Maddy hope your keeping well and not too busy at work.

Take care all

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Cally - LOL - I wasn't sane in the first place, so I haven't lost anything.  I think the secret is not to make it the be all and end all of your life.  That makes it sound like I'm not dedicated.  We have always been ttc nat, just in case, but we have taken time off from real tx (whatever form) and done other stuff, for me buying dump houses and getting stuck into doing them up.  Must admit there have been times when thank god ttc nat, didn't happen cos the state of the place  

Other options are lots of hols - which we have done when I've been trying to sell the house.

My friend says I am a very patient person too - which may be true cos most of that time seems to have been on NHS waiting lists talking of which........

We haven't really had a chat - cos we feel in limbo waiting to see what Barts have to say.  I did ring them to ask why the nurses said 6 wks which would mean before Christmas - and they said they had a backlog and Christmas hols etc.

Other than that I am doing great.  Had acu last night and he says that I look a lot better emotionally then I have done in the last couple of weeks so that is something (didn't know it was obvious tho), he also says that there are improvements with the head, I just have forgotten what they used to be like.

Have been doing some digging around and collecting bits - do we go for hair vits & min analysis - sounds like a cure.  Do we need more immune testing - sounds like a cure etc.

I did read that if you are prone to immune probs ie: NK cells when your body rejects the first embie, then those immune bits strengthen so each time they destroy the embie quicker, well it sort of read something like that.

Cally - the only other way to sink the ship is to drown it with the weight of the bfp and pg's, or everyone jumps off in their own time and then it will crash against the rocks.  - See what I mean about sane 

My BIL - lives on crap so he takes the attitude if he does 3,000 cals at the gym - he can eat 4,000 cals - yes a day.

Kyla - hope your doing ok, you know where we are.  Hope your DH is feeling better too, so he can takeover spoiling you.

Maddy - are you still hanging on?

Paula - keep going, I'm sure you are doing really well - not long now - have you had pain?
You are under no pressure from anyone!!!!!

Ron - well what can I say other than blah, blah, blah. - yep girls that's what we've done all day!

Heather - where is AF - they did say they sometimes can be late.  If it doesn't come soon you should phone for advice.         

Leanne & Fran - hope you are doing ok -  I don't mind you posting, cos how else am I going to know when to buy that christening hat.  Hope the others don't mind you posting either  

Everyone have a good evening.

Sue x


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi,

Kyla sorry to hear your news.  I guess you knew in your heart but it must still be difficult.  I have to say I agree with everyone else though you really don't look like you need to lose weight in your picture.  Must be fab underwear you're wearing!!! Well done on the 4lb.  

Sue - thanks for the welcome still.  It is difficult to know whether to post sometimes but I feel like you lot are my friends now and I just don't feel like joining the other threads as this is a nice little group.  

Heather glad you liked Helen.  Official date is 3rd May but being twins you never know it could still make the predicted March, my sisters vote is the 30th March.  Hope not as that's a bit early, mid April is the expected date and I'm fine with that.  Funny she remembered though - bless her.    This is the last and only time I want to say this to you - bring on the AF!!!!

Ronnie, I was quite surprised when you said you were chinese too.  Would never have guessed but then like you say why would we.  My best friend at school was chinese and we always said we'd go to Hong Kong when we were 18.  Never did and it's one of my biggest regrets, would've loved to have gone.  Maybe will get there one day, did you enjoy it? Has it changed much?

I had a dream last night that I adopted a brother and sister, ah, they were beautiful and all they wanted was love.  They'd come from rich parents that worked dawn to dusk and the children didn't fit into their lives so they put them up for adoption.  I woke up feeling all warm and fluffy.  

Well I have my exam tomorrow afternoon.  Ha! Have been completely pants at doing any work for it whatsoever so it's going to be a definite blagger.  I'm then off to Barcelona on a hen weekend at 5am (OMG) on Satuday morning, won't be back until Monday so Paula I'm going to miss your post.  Wishing you lots of luck    

Sue - your DH likes cars doesn't he?? I have one very lucky Audi A4 Cabriolet for sale.  We bought it brand new 6 weeks before we started IVF - that's how convinced we were it'd work! It's a beautiful car and we got the 3ltr sporty number but we're going to have to sell for something practical.  Bit of a rash decision to buy it really and my fault, we'd had a family type car for 2 years so I wanted something impractical, reckless and fun if we didn't have the family to put in the car.  I went through this whole what is the point in saving money if we've not got anything to save for so lets just blow it and have fun.  Doh!! We love the car but there's no way we can keep it.  It must be a lucky charm, as soon as we got it hey presto!! 

Paula - PUPO!!!  

x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Dont be silly hon, of course you werent lying to me. Ronnie is right: it was my nan who had AF up to 7 months or so with my dad (hence why my grandparents were not married when he was born) .
DH is all better now (thank God) I was sick of repeating myself.   I went out to see In Her Shoes last night with my sister which was nice. Ive read the book and the film sticks pretty close to it.

Ronnie - I do go for hope, but not false-hope and when AF came I knew it was the real thing. I think you can tell inside.

Paula - Asha rang me again today and she is sorting out my follow up appointment (which I imagine will be early Feb). Works out well as Im planning on taking the break off of TTC. We'll still have sex of course (!!!!) but I wont be worrying about timing and taking my temps and stuff. Should be nice.
Wow, no testing? You are a stronger woman than me   I'll be thinking of you on Saturday  ! Good luck!!!    

Heather - Any sign of AF yet? I hope she gets her **** in gear for you.

Cally - We should shipwreck instead - on that fertility island!  

Leanne - That underwear was so restricting I could hardly sit down! I probably gained 7-8lbs after that. I'll make it easy for everyone to see why Im dieting: after losing 4lbs this week I now weight 12st, 13lbs. I am officially fat. Its okay.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Kyla   x Hope you're doing alright Hun. Its so difficult even though I had just about finished af when test date came around there was still a little part of me-the exceptionally positive.....glass totally full.....head in the sand  .... part of me that still thought there was a chance!!!
Well done on losing 4lbs-can't believe you need to-I just love that suck me in underwear!!! You look fab in the piccie  

I'm up for fertility Island    -lets all jump ship I reckon girls if we pull together we could all make it there!!!!!   Ok thats supposed to be a swimmer!!!!! Its been a long week!!!!

Sue wanted to ask you about hair testing-I'm ready to try anything....... 

Paula-you are doing so well being so calm-I know what you mean though about enjoying PUPO!!
Thinking of you      

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Kyla - I agree with Maddy - although I knew deep down, even when I tested BFN on the day & AF arrived, I still clung on the fact that maybe 1 implanted late??   

Sue - I hope my manager doesn't read this (he's a man, why would he?) otherwise I'd be sacked!!!! You kept me amused all day! 

Leanne's offer of the car sounds great - you'll have to get your DH to swap his Peugeot for the Audi - it definitely is more classy!!!!!

Leanne - You're welcome to post here..we are your friends & want to hear about your progress!  Same goes for you, Fran!!

Good luck with your exam tomorrow. 

Hong Kong has changed a lot buildings wise but the people remained the same. DH had never been & he really loved it. Whilst we were there we met loads of my relatives (my mother was 1 of 11 - 13 originally but 2 died when they were babies). They were so hospitable & wanted to take us out sightseeing & to dinner we hardly had any time to explore on our own. DH asked me next time we go back can we not tell anyone  When your babies are old enough you'll have to take them there. 

Talking of babies, have you found out the sex or do you want to be surprised?

Cal - I'm so impressed by your dedication. By the way, that's how I would calculate how much I could eat as well..you're burning off calories, aren't you?? 

Been feeling a bit up & down this week. Found out the other day that this girl in my office was off for her maternity leave. We were TTC before she even announced her 1st pg & now she's off for her 2nd..life is so harsh. I spent the day feeling very sorry for myself. That lunchtime, DH pointed out a cuddly in Mothercare but I couldn't even bear to look in. Hey ho..life goes on.

I like the sound of being ship-wrecked on Fertility Island as long as there are no sharks in the water! 

Heather - AF arrived yet? I remember on my info session with Alisha that we may or may not get AF & she didn't sound that bothered. Did anyone hear that as well?

Paula - You're doing soooooooo well. So nearly there now..  

Hi to everyone else!

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

Just thought I'd pop on quickly, still haven't tested, being really good but now I've got to the stage where I don't want to test because I don't want my dreams to end, silly or what eh!!!!  I will pop on here tomorrow and let you know how it goes, gonna go now as going out christmas tree hunting for my mum.

Love
Paula
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all

Excellent girls - shipwrecks, fertility islands - you are now moving into the insanity world of IF  
This fertility island might sound such a crack that I'm not sure the boys should be allowed on this trip.

Ron - course there's no sharks in the water, it's a lovely place - all calm, friendly, beautiful things.

Leanne - thanks for the car offer - but he is not having it.  I never wanted to have a sporty one anyway, so please don't encourage him.  I was all for keeping it practical - I did mention it to him and your reasons and he said that theory didn't work for us - sorry!  On the plus side tho. there might be something in your car that could work for me.

DH says he is sure you can find a way to keep it, he's convinced ours is totally practical and will cause no probs.  Of course twins makes it harder.  I am sure he is quietly laughing at the mo. that he has been granted an extra 3 months with his  .

Talking of twins - don't want to scare you - but I've just heard on the radio that it now costs £166,000 to raise a child - blimey add to that the 20K with already spent.

Good luck for exam this pm and enjoy Barcelona - be careful tho.

Maddy - I will dig that hair info out for you and send it in a bit.

Paula - well done for resisting the temptation, it's not long to go now and if you didn't test this morning then you might as well wait for tomorrow.  Hope you will be careful with those trees.   PUPO  

Kyla - thanks, I know I shouldn't feel guilty cos we do all tell each other it's no over etc - but ....

Other good news in my local paper it says that eating choc 3 times a month means you willl live a yr longer than those who eat too much or not all.  Also going out at night occassionally is good for you, gives your immune system a kick etc, better than staying at home snuggled up.  Mmmm - if this blizzard comes then I'm staying at home and risking the immune system.

Hi to everyone else.

Enjoy the day and it's Fri  

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - the hair stuff

http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/home-page.html

http://www.marilynglenville.com/tests/personalised_supplement.htm

http://www.nourish-fertility.com/index.asp?ParentID=11

http://www.fertilityadvice.info/#

I've read some threads on this site that girls weren't too impressed with Marilyn Glenville - the money you spent for what you received.

They said the 4th one in my list gave just as good a service and cheaper. I have contacted her for some advice and she reckons that I prob should go for it - just from what I told her, which were basic facts.

Haven't yet decided if or which one I will go for. Was thinking I would wait till nearer the time - so my analysis is relevant to what I'm about to go through - rather than have it done now and then maybe vit levels change etc.

hope this helps.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Paula - Good luck for tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you!!

 

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula

Thinking of you - hope it's good news for you.  

Good night all

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - You still online?


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Well its a    absolutely gutted was so positive through most of this 2ww, just can't beleive it hasn't worked.  Oh well back to square one and another pg less christmas to get over.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - so very very sorry. Take time out now with your DH and talk to each other and even cry tog.

I am sure there will be something that can be learnt from it - we just don't know what yet.

Yes it is another pg less Christmas - but it is also another chance to enjoy yourself - party all night, drink cos by Christmas the m/s would have kicked in 

Think of the pos side - you got the best embies ever - progress.










Sue x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Paula - I'm really sorry. Nothing I say can make things better so sending you loads of 

   

Take care of each other

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Paula I am so sorry xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Paula - Damn, I was so hoping at least you would get a BFP this time round. God, this sucks doesnt it?    
I guess I'll see you for FET's next year. Enjoy the positive side. Im gonna drink & hottub this weekend and also look at holidays...


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Paula -    - really sorry, really feeling for you and sending u lots of  .  As the girls say, take time for yourself and dh and we are here for u.  It was a good cycle, so at least there is hope from that, but sure that's not the main thoughts in your mind at mo.  Take care xxxx 

Thanks for all your messages, af started yesterday, was ready to call clinic, but hoping the timings will still work out ok now.  Next step is scan next Weds, but got most of next week off work so will be doing all christmas shopping and catching up on here 

Catch up soon,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Paula,

 I'm sorry to see your result.  Take it easy.

We're all here for you if you need us.

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Paula just checking in on you x

Can't stop thinking about you Hun-take time for yourself and DH xxx

If there is something positive that can come from todays sadness its that you have had the most successful cycle yet for number and quality of embies xx

Look like next year will be full of FETS for us all x

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - hope the concert went well and you had a stiff drink afterwards.  Relieved it's all over.  

Hope everyone had a good day - enjoy tomorrow.

Sleep well

Sue

Paula & DH - hope you are both ok.


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Oh yes! Ronnie, hope it went well and u enjoyed it.

Leanne - Hope your exam went well

Paula - Hope u ok

Night everyone,


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls - Concert went very well thanks. Really glad it's all over! Went down the pub afterwards & had a much needed drink!

Leanne - Hope you had a lovely weekend in Barcelona.

Paula - How are you & DH?

Hope everyone have a good day today.

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

I feel absolute sh*t today, spent most of yesterday crying and still really tearful today.  I've got another week off from work but I'm thinking of maybe going back either tomorrow or Tuesday, that way at least I've got a little bit of holiday left until April.  I just know my first day back at work is gonna be awful but then hopefully once that days over with it'll get easier.

Does anyone know how long you have to have a break for because you can do FET's?  I think we're gonna try that next and then if that fails rather than use all our frosties we may go through a whole new cycle again.  My mum thinks I should take time out now as she thinks I'm heading for a breakdown but I really can't put things on hold for too long because then it feels like I'm doing nothing.  I've had 4 goes so far in about 18 months but you have to keep going don't you.

Anyways gonna tempt to put my xmas decs up today so hopefully that'll cheer me up.

Will pop back later.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

How are we all today ? - hopefully as well as can be.  

Ron - glad to hear the concert went well - thank goodness for late night opening now and hey reason not to be pg, to make the most of the drink!

Kyla - how are the hot tub parties going - also with drink?

Leanne - hope you enjoyed Barcelona - and are not too exhausted.  I think you are v. brave - not sure I would risk doing that.  How did you feel your exam went - talk about making yourself stress?

Heather - glad to hear AF finally arrived - good luck for Weds, hoping they will be pleased with the scan and you can move onwards.

Cally & Maddy - how are you doing?

Paula - hope you are coping ok - we are here when you need us.

Fran - hope you are ok too.

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone - if so, HI .

We are off to Charles Darwin's House today (nr Orpington), going with DH's cousin and partner.  They are def. childfree so will be nice to really relax and forget about this other side of our life.

Hope you all have a good day - gosh it's cold tho.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - glad to hear you are crying - it makes all the difference.  Of course your feel like s***t - I think it is part of the healing course that you are supposed.

In reflection I think going back to work is a good idea cos it does distract the mind and I think helps.  As long as you spend these few days crying and grieving then you should be able to focus on work.

My prob. is I am home allday with no pressure so it is easy for me to fall into the pit of gloooooom and stay in bed.  Especially as DH was away as well it made it easier - so personally I would rec. work.

Personally, I also agree with your mum that you should take some serious time out - I know we want the end result but you need to give your bod and mind really good time to heal itself.  You are only v. young - so you have time on your side and we are not talking about forever just say 6 months.  Time to sort out your debt, have a hol and spend some quality couple time dating DH again.

The thing is if you go back into tx as you are now - it may blight the tx cos unknowingly you are not a pos frame of mind.

If you do want a FET next - it depends where you go - if you are private they will prob. say after your next nat AF.  But if you are Barts then they will say in 3 months.  Bearing in mind you are going to waiting for half that time for your fllw upp appt.

What does DH want you to do?


It is early days so see how you feel in time - but I would say you need real time out.  

Take care and glad you can post.

Sue


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42813.new.html#new


----------

